
Twenty Books Until You're a Web Developer - jessehorne
https://medium.com/@jessehorne/twenty-books-until-youre-a-web-developer-d439e1137c3c
======
maceurt
I don't know why the author recommended a book on Haskell, ruby, php, and
python/django but did not recommend a single book on ux/ui. I would rather he
included a couple books on ux/ui like "Dont' make me think" by Steve Krug .

